# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  International Day of Happiness 2018

## Paula

Happy UN International Day of Happiness! 20 March every year we are reminded to celebrate and recognise the importance of happiness in the lives of people around the world. And every year the UN produces a table of the happiest countries in the world. This year, Finland is #1! 

Action for Happiness states that helping others is essential for a happier society - sounds simple, right? Helping others obviously makes them happy but also makes us happier and healthier too. It builds communities and creates happier societies for all.

So, today Im going to do at least one thing to create more happiness around me. At least one act of kindness that hopefully brings a smile to someones face. Could you do that too?

Right, Im off to buy a thick coat and get on the next plane to Finland  :O: 

http://www.actionforhappiness.org/10...ngs-for-others

----------


## Suzi

*Books flights*

----------

Paula (20-03-18)

----------

